# Echo line on sale! Echo, Tap $40 off, Dot $10 off



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon Echo - Black
$139.99

Amazon Tap - Alexa-Enabled Portable Bluetooth Speaker 

$89.99

All-New Echo Dot (2nd Generation) - Black 

$39.99


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I've ordered 3 Dots so far... 2 as gifts & one for my bedroom. I'm tempted to get another one for the living room.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

A few times per year my last attorney boss from years ago takes me out for lunch. Often, as it was this year, Maggiano's. Very nice. Thank you, John. While talking, he said he wants to get an Echo. Guess who's getting what?  We don't exchange Christmas presents and I don't buy him a gift for all the lunches. But this year I am. He's a very nice person. I was lucky when assigned to him at the law firm. One thing we have always had in common -- Seaside, Florida. We both love it and vacation there. Separately, he is married.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So nice, Sandpiper!

Betsy


----------

